# got my 13" diamond rhom to eat pellets



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

after i feed him his daily smelts i had some arowana pellets left over in the container like 5 so i was like what the hell and i threw them in and he ate them all up very quickly and seemed to like them and is acting all like an oscar right now i am really excited never seen a rhom act like this before




























only problem is i would have to put in a full pack of em to even fill him half way


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

it would be well worth the money though!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

yeah thats what i figure also :nod:


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

good job. my rhom only eats shrimp shell tail and all and trout nothing else. but he's a badass with a heart of gold.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

heh, my baby serra is almost 3" (prolly a sanchez, maybe rhom) and the day i got him he will eat anything i throw in the tank, including flake food, cichlid pellets, and shrimp pellets...he's not fussy









may try and get a pic of it.

pt


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

my rhom eats everything (but shrimp i wish he would his color would explode) i am really happy anyways now that i can give him colour enhancing pelets altho i dont think he need em much, thanks guys























i like to show him off when ever i can :laugh:


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

[/quote]
my reds love to eat octopus


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

bob351 said:


> my rhom eats everything (but shrimp i wish he would his color would explode) i am really happy anyways now that i can give him colour enhancing pelets altho i dont think he need em much, thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would to hes a sweet ass fish man..


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

ya, great looking fish, ya gotta love the eyes.

pt


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks :nod:


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

that is his "camera" side right ............lol
great rhom


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

yeah heres the "other side" with the battle scars :rasp: 








he was a fighter in the wild i guess


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

damn those are some nasty battle scars lol. i bet they looked horrible when they happened.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

~Silly~Spy said:


> damn those are some nasty battle scars lol. i bet they looked horrible when they happened.


not doubt, none the less tho...great lookin rhom


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

nice looking rohm man


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm surprised he survived in the wild with wounds like that! He looks very nice though.









I had a similar experience with my 7" S. sanchezi last year. I threw some pellets in his tank for the heck of it, and he gobbled them right up too! So now he gets pellets as treats every once in a while.
~Taylor~


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Great job Bob.








He shouldn't have any problems taking freeze dried krill; this would be way better than shrimp and much easier for storage and handling.


----------

